# National Tartan Day - April 6



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2016)

> National Tartan Day originated in New York City when the mayor, Ed Koch,  declared July 1, 1982 as Tartan day, a one-time celebration of the  200th anniversary of repealing the Act of Proscription (August 12,  1747), which had forbidden Scots to wear tartan.  Then in 2004, the  National Capital Tartan Day Committee lobbied US House Representatives  to designate April 6 as National Tartan Day, a day which was adopted on  March 9, 2005.


source


----------



## Falcon (Apr 1, 2016)

Where are the ones for Washington, Cohen, and Kozlowski?


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2016)

The English banned the tartan after the 1746 rebellion.

There's an island with a hotel called the house of trousers. Scotsmen would change out of their kilts and into trousers to go on the mainland. I stayed there for one night of my honeymoon.

http://www.tigh-an-truish.co.uk/


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 1, 2016)

The history of the tartan is really fascinating - more so than I would have thought.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 1, 2016)

The church I went to 30 years ago always had the Kirking of the Tartans every year.  Some of the men would wear their kilts and we always had a piper.  It was in November -- the Feast of St Andrew, maybe?  Early one morning I was getting out of my car in the parking lot, which was on a hill (the church is on a hill), and I heard the sound of bagpipes off in the distance.  And up the hill from the lower parking lot came the piper, playing.  It is one of the coolest things in my memories.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 1, 2016)

I love the bagpipes!

St Andrews day is Nov 30th.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 1, 2016)

See you learn something new all the time...pretty much my whole understanding of Scotland is haggis, Rod Stewart and being a fan of Alex Harvey...I have to read more


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2016)

One of my father's favorite jokes:  How do you tell if the guy wearing the kilt is really a Scot?  

Answer:  Reach up under the kilt and you find a quarter-pounder, you know he's a Big Mac.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 28053View attachment 28054View attachment 28055



Nicely done. 
And, of course....(instead of bagpipes)


Party on Kozlowsky!!


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> See you learn something new all the time...pretty much my whole understanding of Scotland is haggis, Rod Stewart and being a fan of Alex Harvey...I have to read more



...and whiskey and beer? Yeah, you have to read more.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 1, 2016)

This one's mine:



And t'anks to the Nat'l Tartan Day Committee, we can have our highland games in friendlier weather. Usually around mid-April.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 1, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I love the bagpipes!
> 
> St Andrews day is Nov 30th.



In my neck of the California woods it's common to hear carloads of the melting pot roll through residential areas blasting their booming cultural music, either hip-hop or neo-mariachi. So I return the favor whenever I drive through their areas, and blast my pipes and drum CDs. 

Just a humble advocate of cultural exchange.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 1, 2016)

jujube said:


> One of my father's favorite jokes:  How do you tell if the guy wearing the kilt is really a Scot?
> 
> Answer:  Reach up under the kilt and you find a quarter-pounder, you know he's a Big Mac.



LOL! 

A true Scot would just show you if you ask him. But I like your way better.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> See you learn something new all the time...pretty much my whole understanding of Scotland is haggis, Rod Stewart and being a fan of Alex Harvey...I have to read more



Read Jane Porter's novel, _The Scottish Chiefs.  _Nothing like the Mel Gibson movie (and IMO MUCH better!).  
I also loved _Rob Roy_ by Scott, and _Kidnapped_ and _David Balfour._ Very old novels. But I love them.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 1, 2016)

And here's my tartan, although like most tartans, it's relatively new.







The clan motto "Sero Sed Serio" amuses me.  It means "late but in earnest" - apparently earned at the battle of Ancrum Moor in 1545.  Initially employed as English mercanaries,  they changed sides after it was obvious that the Scottish were winning!


----------



## Gia (Apr 1, 2016)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Pefetto, Luigi!     haha


----------



## Gia (Apr 1, 2016)

I like that one! "Sero Sed Serio"  - (just even for the motto).... late but earnest... can not ask for more than that for honesty.  2 thumb ups!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 1, 2016)

Pretty tartan Capt.


----------



## Fern (Apr 1, 2016)

I love tartan. Mine is Campbell, if only I knew which one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 1, 2016)

Fern said:


> I love tartan. Mine is Campbell, if only I knew which one. Thanks for posting.



You can just google Campbell tartan. But which of those it is depends on your clan origins.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2016)

wrigley's said:


> in my neck of the california woods it's common to hear carloads of the melting pot roll through residential areas blasting their booming cultural music, either hip-hop or neo-mariachi. So i return the favor whenever i drive through their areas, and blast my pipes and drum cds.
> 
> Just a humble advocate of cultural exchange.




hahaha


----------



## jujube (Apr 1, 2016)

Ah, yes, Bonny Ol' Scotland...where the men are men and the sheep are afraid....to wear kilts.


----------



## ossian (Apr 2, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Read Jane Porter's novel, _The Scottish Chiefs.  _Nothing like the Mel Gibson movie (and IMO MUCH better!).
> I also loved _Rob Roy_ by Scott, and _Kidnapped_ and _David Balfour._ Very old novels. But I love them.


No Braveheart was a bit of an over dramatisation, but fun nonetheless.

Nice to see so much tartan on display. Now where did I put my kilt..................????? :magnify:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2016)

My husband wore his kilt for our wedding and his daughter's and his niece's.

And Scotch whisky is not spelled with an 'e'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 2, 2016)

jujube said:


> Ah, yes, Bonny Ol' Scotland...where the men are men and the sheep are afraid....to wear kilts.
> 
> View attachment 28073



Naw, that's the Welsh sheep!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> My husband wore his kilt for our wedding and his daughter's and his niece's.
> 
> *And Scotch whisky is not spelled with an 'e'.*



I didn't know that - thanks, Annie.


----------



## ossian (Apr 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I didn't know that - thanks, Annie.


Nope....... Irish whiskey has an 'e'. But Scotch has no 'e'.

Another boring fact is that the description Scotch is only used in describing a product - such as Scotch whisky, Scotch lamb, Scotch salmon, etc. When referring to a person, it is always Scots. As in......'that miserable Scots idiot'  :grin:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2016)

ossian said:


> Nope....... Irish whiskey has an 'e'. But Scotch has no 'e'.



I must have been sleeping - thanks!



> Another boring fact is that the description Scotch is only used in describing a product - such as Scotch whisky, Scotch lamb, Scotch salmon, etc. When referring to a person, it is always Scots. As in......'that miserable Scots idiot'  :grin:



Now THAT one I knew. 

But ... can I say 'that miserable Scot idiot" (singular)?


----------



## ossian (Apr 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I must have been sleeping - thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are probably right, but it is one of those incorrect uses of grammar/syntax that is commonly used. More correctly it should be......... 'that miserable Scottish idiot' or 'that miserable idiot of a Scot'


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2016)

ossian said:


> You are probably right, but it is one of those incorrect uses of grammar/syntax that is commonly used. More correctly it should be......... 'that miserable Scottish idiot' or 'that miserable idiot of a Scot'




That sounds right - thanks! 

Now when I visit Scotland I'll be all ready to order a Scotch from a miserable Scottish barkeep! layful:


----------



## ossian (Apr 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> That sounds right - thanks!
> 
> Now when I visit Scotland I'll be all ready to order a Scotch from a miserable Scottish barkeep! layful:


Absolutely, and most of them are too. Especially if you don't tip them well. :wink:


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't like Scotch. I like Bushmills Black Bush, or my favorite, Bushmills 21.

And Phil, there's never a time when you'd use 'that miserable Scot idiot' in the singular. We always show up in groups.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> I don't like Scotch. I like Bushmills Black Bush, or my favorite, Bushmills 21.
> 
> And Phil, there's never a time when you'd use 'that miserable Scot idiot' in the singular. *We always show up in groups*.



:lofl:

Sounds like trouble ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2016)

ossian said:


> Absolutely, and most of them are too. Especially if you don't tip them well. :wink:



Well, in Japan I understand it's an insult to tip, so I think I'll just tell them I'm Japanese.


----------

